# Augusta Maine Competition?



## CornerCutter (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm thinking of setting up the 3rd competition in Maine. Please vote in the poll if you would attend. 
It would have all of the regular events and I would probably be in early spring.
Is this a good idea?


----------



## oneshot (Feb 10, 2017)

I would go if you had BLD and MBLD. My daughter would like to just compete in 2X2 if that's possible (she's only 6 but learning fast)

Oh, and I would be willing to help if there's anything I could do.


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 10, 2017)

oneshot said:


> I would go if you had BLD and MBLD. My daughter would like to just compete in 2X2 if that's possible (she's only 6 but learning fast)
> 
> Oh, and I would be willing to help if there's anything I could do.



We haven't made a schedule yet, so we might add 3x3 BLD,
It just depends if enough people would want to do it


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 10, 2017)

And yes, she could just compete in one event.

And we might need some help.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 12, 2017)

Just so everyone knows, we are working hard to plan for this competition.


----------



## PyraMaster (Feb 12, 2017)

Thats great! I would definitely go!

Hope it works out.


----------



## Connor_Dore (Feb 14, 2017)

I would love to attend. Hope the idea follows through!


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 15, 2017)

Connor_Dore said:


> I would love to attend. Hope the idea follows through!



me and CornerCutter are working on it!


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 15, 2017)

Connor_Dore said:


> I would love to attend. Hope the idea follows through!



I'm glad your planning on coming!


----------

